# Anyone willing to make this sort of video?



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

Hey guys I am wondering if anyone would make this sort of video? That is on youtube you researching a random company trying to figure out whether or not its a quality business then trying to figure out its intrinsic value. I am suprised there isn't a single video on it, someone just recording their desktop and showing what they look for, this type of video would probably end up going for a couple hours but seems like a good idea.


----------



## minwa (12 January 2017)

Try this 



Skip a few lessons down and there are individual companies. Controversial individual but he doesn't currently sell anything finance related so I don't see a problem with his stuff. I've only been through small bits of it but heard others have liked it.


----------



## RandomInvestor (12 January 2017)

I have seen that actually. Its the closest thing I have seen.  I almost want to say its not what I am looking for but is there something that's not in a stream format? I get stream is better because questions get answered etc.


----------



## minwa (12 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> I have seen that actually. Its the closest thing I have seen.  I almost want to say its not what I am looking for but is there something that's not in a stream format? I get stream is better because questions get answered etc.




Ahh, that's all I've seen. There should be some out there.


----------



## skyQuake (12 January 2017)

minwa said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> Skip a few lessons down and there are individual companies. Controversial individual but he doesn't currently sell anything finance related so I don't see a problem with his stuff. I've only been through small bits of it but heard others have liked it.




Was about to post the same thing. Strangely enough lots of books but little vids.
And how did you become a well know offender


----------



## So_Cynical (12 January 2017)

People dont like to expose themselves to ridicule, even criticism, but i suppose its what we do there all the time, some share more than others, i talk myself through the decision making process, an audience of one.

A lot of the time it would just be me pointing at the screen yelling 'now thats a buy' often followed by 'now what sort of contrarian would i be if i didn't buy that?' followed by the frantic key clicking of order placement.


----------



## minwa (12 January 2017)

skyQuake said:


> And how did you become a well know offender




I think it's the new forum membership system ?


----------



## RandomInvestor (29 January 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> People dont like to expose themselves to ridicule, even criticism, but i suppose its what we do there all the time, some share more than others, i talk myself through the decision making process, an audience of one.
> 
> A lot of the time it would just be me pointing at the screen yelling 'now thats a buy' often followed by 'now what sort of contrarian would i be if i didn't buy that?' followed by the frantic key clicking of order placement.





Ah ok.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2022)




----------

